# Ascaso Dream problem



## leeor1985 (Feb 8, 2019)

hi there !

i'm hoping u guys could help me.

water is constantly dripping from group head on my ascaso dream.

can't make steam wand to work as well as dispensing hot water from it.

i already installed a new pump, new solenoid, new thermostats, new group pipe, new steam tap and steam wand and all sorts of gaskets and rings.

i'm including pictures and a video.

hopeful for your advice.

thank you.






https://drive.google.com/open?id=19PmZz4tfRY6T0crUktGyUmA-GKhl-XWf


----------

